# اجترأ على



## Armonyak

السلام عليكم,
ورد في قول عائشة -رضي الله تعالى عنها-:
"أن قريشاً أهمهم شأن المرأة المخزومية التي سرقت، فقالوا: من يكلم فيها رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-؟ فقالوا: من يجترئ عليه إلا أسامة بن زيد حِبُّ رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-؟، فكلمه أسامة، فقال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (أتشفع في حد من حدود الله؟)، ثم قام فاختطب ثم قال: (إنما أهلك من كان قبلكم أنهم كانوا إذا سرق فيهم الشريف تركوه، وإذا سرق فيهم الضعيف أقاموا عليه الحد، وأيم الله، لو أن فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطعتُ يدها"
*ما معنى كلمة 'اجترأ على' ؟*​


----------



## Mahaodeh

اجترأ على الأمر على وزن افتعل بمعنى تجرّأ عليه، أي كانت له الجرأة على الإقدام عليه، والجرأة هي الشجاعة


----------

